# Nen/nena



## hammienguyen

Bona nit a tothom! Us volia preguntar que passa amb els termes tan empleats entre amics que són nois a la hora de parlar amb amigues--em sembla que és una mica estrany (com a home) dir-li _nena_ a una noia que no connec molt bé, malgrat que l'ús de _nen_ és molt normal a nivell col.loquial. No sé si es perquè s'assembla tant aquesta paraula a _nena_ en castellà, o sigui que implica una confiança que potser no hi ha. I...existeix l'equivalent de _nano_? _Nana_? Oi que no?

Tinc el costum de fer servir molt _tío/tía_ en castellà, i de vegades en català també. No sé si sona estrany. 

També val _noia_, oi? En plan _Que passa, noia?!
_
Moltes gràcies!


----------



## ernest_

Nena és normal entre amics, fins i tot entre persones d'edat avançada. Potser és una sensació, però crec que nen/nena ho tendeixen a utilitzar més les dones que no pas els homes. Nana existeix, però és un terme en desús. L'he sentit utilitzar a gent gran, per exemple, "és una bona nana". Que jo sàpiga no es fa servir com a equivalent femení de "nano" per adreçar-se a una dona. Tio/tia és molt habitual, però tingues en compte que tio es pronuncia amb "u", i no com en castellà amb "o". Finalment noi/noia es pot fer servir igual que nen/nena, en un registre de formalitat equivalent, mentre que tio/tia és una mica més vulgar.


----------



## hammienguyen

Gracias crack!! Bonísima la teva resposta, molt completa. He notat que els meus amics nois es diuen _nen _molt sovint, i jo em sento perfectament bé dient-li alguna fraseta com "Ei, què dius nen!" al amic d'un amic/ga que em trobo pel carrer, per exemple. Però et juro que em posaria roig si li digués "Ei, què dius nena!" a la amiga d'un amic/ga, ja que em sona molt rotllo _latin lover_, a causa de la semblança a la paraula _nena_ en castellà i el "tufillo" a piropo cutre que pot comportar aquest terme en aquell idioma, com vaig esmentar abans.

Suposo que és cosa meva aixó, i que me'n anaré acostumant!

Gràcies un altre cop.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo a la meva germana ja ben crescuda li continuo dient "nena" 
Suposo que depén de familiaritat, i potser també de llocs geogràfics. És cert que (potser per influència del castellà, tot i que no ho crec), pot sonar 'macarra' i poc respectuós envers una noia que no coneixes per part d'un noi, però sí que ho veig normal entre companys i altres contextes. Però bé, passa amb moltes paraules, _guapa _sense anar més lluny. Si ho diu una noia a una altra no sol tenir connotacions macarres ni de voler lligar amb ella, pero dit per part d'un noi a una desconeguda sí (o també de ridiculització, per exemple si no sap conduir, igual que nena: _mira per on vas, nena/guapa_).


----------



## Doraemon-

Nano per altra banda per a mí es simplement l'equivalent valencià del català nen: Un nano, una nena. No sé en altres llocs.


----------



## Elxenc

El terme familiar per a designar els infants d'una família- els fills- pel País Valencià continua sent: els nanos; encara que tinguen ja bastants anys. Trobe que aquesta expressió és comuna tant a les Balears, com a Catalunya. Unifica xiquets, canalla, al·lots que són les diferents maneres d'anomenar els fills.
Discrepe una miqueta amb Doraemon. A la zona on visc la gent major/gran continua dient-li a una dona jove: nena; sens càrrega despectiva de cap tipus, però..., i ara ve d'interferència del castellà, si que es sentida malament per algunes joves, segurament castellanoparlants. Els castellans per contra diuen "chica" que a mi si que em sona malament. Hi ha matrimonis de qualsevol edat que entre ells es diuen nene i nena.

Per València nano és nano ací i allà; el nen de Barcelona seria nene per als valencians.


----------



## Doraemon-

Discrepe, Elxenc. Nene és castellà, no existeix en valencià/català, ni és l'equivalent de nen. A València utilitzem "nanos" d'una manera pràcticament equivalent a com al Principat diuen "nens". Els nanos (PV)=els nens (Cat, o la canalla). Escolta, nano=Escolta, nen. Tinc dos nanos=tinc dos nens. I en femení, a tots dos llocs, "nena".
Respecte a que "nena" no tingui càrrega despectiva: és el mateix que estic dient. Ja et dic que a la meva germana, bastant gran ja, amb fills i tot, li continue dient "nena". No té res de despectiu. L'efecte despectiu POT existir (més que despectiu diria que 'macarra' o 'ligón' en plan latin lover com s'ha dit, o amb un to irònic com en l'exemple de la conducció) però no per la paraula en sí, sinò per l'actitud agressiva que pot tenir un home respecte a una dona en certs escenarios. Com dic, igual que "guapa". No té res de despectiu, aquesta paraula, al contrari, pero dir-li a una jove que et trobes pel carrer sense conéixer-la "hola, guapa" té un puntet agressiu, i en una conversa de trànsit "passa ja, guapa" té un element irònic o condescendent. Com si en castellà dius "hola niña". La paraula en si no és despectiva, és l'actitud i la situació comunicativa. Per això dubte que hi hagi cap influència del castellà, en això: 'nena' en sí de despectiu no té res. És per la situació comunicativa que pot haver-hi un element invasiu, però no per la paraula en concret i el seu ús en castellà. La paraula "nena" és d'ús normal i corrent, i totalment neutra en quant a aquests temes: es una xiqueta o una dona jove de forma familiar, sense més. "Pot" tenir un element irònic, agressiu contra les dones en funció del context... doncs, clar, com gairebé qualsevol paraula en aquesta situació concreta, no veig qué té a veure el castellà, ací.


----------



## germanbz

ernest_ said:


> Tio/tia és molt habitual, però tingues en compte que tio es pronuncia amb "u", i no com en castellà amb "o". ...


Quina cosa, acabe d'assabentar-me que en vora la meitat del territori catalano-parlant duem segles pronunciant malament la paraula "tio"...


----------



## Dymn

germanbz said:


> Quina cosa, acabe d'assabentar-me que en vora la meitat del territori catalano-parlant duem segles pronunciant malament la paraula "tio"...


Va home, no et facis l'ofès.


----------



## LoQuelcomiste

germanbz said:


> Quina cosa, acabe d'assabentar-me que en vora la meitat del territori catalano-parlant duem segles pronunciant malament la paraula "tio"...



Pels segles dels segles... I amén.
    Home, pot ser que en algún lloc concret se digui «tio», en qualsevol pronunciació de les possibles (geogràficament més de la meitat ho fa amb «o» si ho fa, perquè tan sols el català rossellonés-central té aquesta «u» àtona), però a mi em sone a castellanada recent, més encara amb la fumerada de sinònims habituals que faig servir i sento en el dia a dia («paio», «xiquet», «noi», «nano»... I fins i tot «individu»!), així que no crec que sigui motiu per a barallar-s'hi. Sí, sé que l'AVL accepta «tio» com a «oncle», com l'IEC amb «tiet», però això és una altra cosa ben diferent. D'altra banda, em sona a _barçaluní xava, _que suposo que és el que tenis en ment l'Ernest_ quan ho deia, _sas tiu? _No cal fer-se'n mala sang, però, sobretot, cal no prendre orgull d'aquest mot, el diguem com el diguem.


----------



## hammienguyen

Elxenc said:


> ....Els castellans per contra diuen "chica" que a mi si que em sona malament.



Perquè et sona malament?


----------

